# SNOW BUMPERS



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this morning - 6in of snow - time 4 PIKE 2 work on snow bumpers - this evening should have a foot - time 4 pheasent wing dead bird find - PIKE loves the SNOW !!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the truth is ? V's are not a sissy PUP - on this trip out the front door - 10deg - wind chill - minus 5 - after 1hr - I quit - could no longer feel my fingers ! PIKE ready 2 go all day - back out at 5 - the snow a foot deep - dead bird drills - PIKE came home - shinny as a new penny - winter & fall is what PIKE lives 4 - birds R in season !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

and the total was - 14in of snow - tracked some deer - PIKE got 2 play with Dillon - his best & worse friend LOL


----------

